
Hall’s Law: The Nineteenth Century Prequel to Moore’s Law (2012) - Hooke
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2012/03/08/halls-law-the-nineteenth-century-prequel-to-moores-law/
======
0wis
Thanks, great article ! As many, I try to keep my eyes opened for the next
Moore’s Law. Seems like many similarities post-2012 still apply : -Rise in
political tensions -Shipping container vs. Docker + Standard cloud services
-Streaming video : better diffusion of a once narrower genre : Series and
reality TV (Broadway to TV shows)

~~~
empath75
Pretty sure Neural Networks/AI are the next world transforming technology.
Even if the current generation ends up going through a bust...

